# beach city dam



## Bitten by a pike (Mar 18, 2011)

went there for the first time today me the wife and kid where on our way home and decided to drive thru and see the dam. went back to the spillway walked down to the bank with my daughter just lookin for good spots to fish all of a sudden not 3 feet out a nice fish jumped scared the hell out of my 3 year old but all it did was make me want to fish so does anyone fish beach city if so hows the fishing there i am going to hit it as soon as i wake up tomorrow


----------



## MogadoreRez87 (Feb 14, 2009)

its just a carp, theyre thick in there this time of year. hard to catch anything else right now. by the way hows the water level there?


----------



## Bitten by a pike (Mar 18, 2011)

the water level was not to bad you are right about the carp got 2 of them 1 bowfin and 2 little cats not bad for my first time there


----------



## KATKING (Jun 10, 2006)

Ive fished there every year for at least the last 15 years, tons and i mean tons of carp, you can get really nice cats once is awhile, tons of bullheads, bowfin all over, you can catch saugeye and crappie using minnows, the back waters are better than the dam itself


----------



## Bitten by a pike (Mar 18, 2011)

well im going to have to check out the backwaters then i only stayed close to the spillway im going to have to hike downstream is it true they stock the dam with saugeye i read that some where


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

not no more.better fishing in backwaters for bass anyway.


----------



## MogadoreRez87 (Feb 14, 2009)

i think they stoped stocking eyes after the lake silted in a few years ago


----------

